# OK... It's in the driveway - ID4 Pro S



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I took early delivery of this beast yesterday... I still have an AWD version on order but when my sales person called and said she had one coming in I was like "OK, I'll take a look."

I'm coming from a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium AWD. About the only thing missing in the change is the AWD. I have less than 100 miles so far but tested the charging last night at Electrify America without any issues. I'm amazed at how planted the car feels while driving. The turning radius is something to be experienced and the low speed noise maker makes me laugh every time I hear it spin up. About the only thing I don't like is the piano black everywhere and the lack of back lighting on the infotainment/climate controls. 

For those wondering, the included front plate bracket was not put on and while it took some strong words and debunking a lie, I convinced the dealer if either front or back plate was installed I would refuse it. At first they said it was the law to put it on and I quickly told them there are laws regarding display of the plates, not how they are mounted. I ordered some rear brackets from an ETSY seller so I don't have to drill the rear bumper. 

Now the hardest part is resisting the urge to see how far I can push it.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice. I considered Moonstone Gray as well. Lunar grey interior?

The 19" rims should produce a bit more comfortable ride, although I find my 20" surprisingly good. I originally had a Pro S non-gradient order myself, mostly for 19" rims and lunar grey, but then in a way also opted for a more immediate deal.

Almost no "break-in" with which to be concerned but you're more likely referring to pushing the range.  

btw: give this model-dedicated site a view. Much good info. Volkswagen ID Forum


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Huey52 said:


> Very nice. I considered Moonstone Gray as well. Lunar grey interior?
> 
> The 19" rims should produce a bit more comfortable ride, although I find my 20" surprisingly good. I originally had a Pro S non-gradient order myself, mostly for 19" rims and lunar grey, but then in a way also opted for a more immediate deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip... I've already been over there looking around and made a few posts already.


----------



## whomped (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice! When you get the chance to put some more miles on it, can you comment on what type of range you achieve compared to the epa rated range?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I, and many others, are reporting very close to the EPA rated range on our ID.4's. Of course environment and personal driving style make a big difference but again the rated is fairly easily achieved and in many cases bettered.
I've now had mine since the Ides of March.









Road Trip Charging Strategy, SE PA -> SW VA


Next week I am planning a road trip from Southeastern PA to Southwestern VA, a distance of over 400 miles. Plotting out possible stops I have categorized stops as plan A (best case, well rated EA chargers), plan B (ok if that falls through, less well rated EA chargers in less convenient stopping...




www.vwidtalk.com













Range anixety


Hi, Have a ID.3 family edition (58KWh) on order, but for one reason or another am developing range anxiety. The largest trip the car will be making will be, 100km to destination, there for a few days, nipping around the city and 100km back home. Most of the journey is 120km/hr motorway and the...




www.vwidtalk.com







whomped said:


> Nice! When you get the chance to put some more miles on it, can you comment on what type of range you achieve compared to the epa rated range?


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I've had my white Pro S (light gray interior) for about a week now. Really enjoying it and it has been trouble free. I haven't road-tripped yet, but around town I'm getting better than advertised range, running at 3.6 miles per KWH average to date. The car is just downright fun to drive.

I also came from a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium. It was a very good car for me, but just never got excited about it The only thing I've found missing on the ID4 is that the media player doesn't have a "folder view" option for finding music, and album art (covers) don't display if the image is only in the folder and not embedded in the track. That strikes me as an odd backwards move as the Tiguan infotainment system did both of these perfectly. Hardly an end-of-the-world issue, but just seems a strange oversight.

EDIT -- actually just figured this out a few minutes ago. Instead of selecting Media/Music, choose Media/USB1 instead. This shows the folder view. Interestingly, when an album if chosen from this path, the album art does correctly display even if not attached to the tracks. Still seems a slightly odd disconnect, but it does work and I can now find my music using the method I like! (Big learning curve with this car!)


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

You know if there’s any way to see song/artist info in the smaller driver display? Haven’t seen that show up on any video demo videos, and it seems like an odd omission.


----------

